# weird live rock coloration



## sabazerehi (Mar 10, 2007)

i've just recently noticed some strange coloration on my live rock, not all of it just two pieces. i add B ionic a few times a week and all my parameters are good (sorry i can't add specifics), i just did a water change. i tried taking a picture of it but you can't really tell from the picture. it looks like white stripes all over the rock. just wondering what's going on and what i can do about it. thanks


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

It real hard to knw what exactly it is without a pic. But for the B-Inic you should add that everyday.


----------

